# crab bisque



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

My wife's recipe
chop 1 C onion and finely chop 1 cup carrot. Saute in olive oil (salt it while it is cooking) until soft and set aside.
In a large saucepan or stockpot:
Make a roux with 6 T butter and 4 T flour with some black pepper mixed in (about 1/2 t). Cook roux until starting to brown (about 5 min). Slowly add 3 C chicken broth and stir until smooth. Add the onion and carrot and slowly simmer for 30 min.
After 30 minutes add 1/2 C red wine, 1 C cream, 1 t Worcestershire, 1 T lemon juice, 1/4 t cayenne, 1/2 t Old Bay and 8 to 16 oz lump crab (we used 16 oz pkg we got from Joe Patti's). Heat for 10 to 15 minutes and serve.
This makes at least enough for 4 and ate it with a loaf of sour dough we got at Joe Patti's and warmed up in the oven.
I'm a slow chopper so it took me about 1.5 hours to make from start to eat.


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

Did this recipe last night and it turned out great! Thanks


----------

